# Working under a UK employment contract in Spain



## Lemonvelvet (Dec 2, 2009)

My present employer here in the UK is thinking of keeping me on when I move to Spain, working remotely. I will be doing the exact same job but instead of being in the office I will be at home.
I am not asking about Tax or NI as I have this already sorted out.

I just want to know can I continue working under my present employment contract?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lemonvelvet said:


> My present employer here in the UK is thinking of keeping me on when I move to Spain, working remotely. I will be doing the exact same job but instead of being in the office I will be at home.
> I am not asking about Tax or NI as I have this already sorted out.
> 
> I just want to know can I continue working under my present employment contract?


Glad you have the tax sorted, thats the biggest hurdle ... you know then you will be liable to pay tax in Spain, being a Spanish resident.

Re your contract, thats a difficult one and probably one for the solicitor. For although logic tells you it should be fine, depends I suppose if your contract is amended to take account of it


----------

